#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Quran verzen over ouders.

## maryam-861

verzen over ouders, in het arabisch en nederlands



*Soerah [2] Al-Baqarah (De Koe)*



Wa-ith akhathna meethaqabanee isra-eela la taAAbudoona illa Allahawabialwalidayni ihsanan watheealqurba waalyatama waalmasakeeniwaqooloo lilnnasi husnan waaqeemoo alssalatawaatoo alzzakata thumma tawallaytum illaqaleelan minkum waantum muAAridoona 

2:83. En toen Wij een verbond sloten met de kinderen Israls, zeiden Wij, dat gij niemand zult aanbidden, dan Allah alleen en dat gij goed zult zijn voor uw ouders, uw verwanten, de wezen en de armen; spreekt goed tegen de mensen en houdt het gebed en geeft de Zakaat. Doch gij wende u af, - behalve weinigen onder u, en gij zijt afkerig. 
.





*Soerah [4] An-Nisa (De Vrouwen)*



WaoAAbudoo Allaha walatushrikoo bihi shay-an wabialwalidayni ihsananwabithee alqurba waalyatama waalmasakeeniwaaljari thee alqurba waaljarialjunubi waalssahibi bialjanbi waibnialssabeeli wama malakat aymanukum inna Allahala yuhibbu man kana mukhtalan fakhooran 

4:36. En aanbidt Allah en vereenzelvigt niets met Hem en bewijst vriendelijkheid aan ouders, verwanten, wezen, de behoeftigen en aan de nabuur, die een vreemdeling is en de nabuur die een bloedverwant is en aan de metgezel, de reiziger en aan degenen die onder uw macht zijn. Voorzeker, Allah heeft de pochers en de opscheppers niet lief. 






*Soerah [17] Al-Isra (De Nachtreis)*


Waqada rabbuka alla taAAbudooilla iyyahu wabialwalidayni ihsananimma yablughanna AAindaka alkibara ahaduhumaaw kilahuma fala taqul lahuma offinwala tanharhuma waqul lahuma qawlan kareeman 

17:23. Uw Heer heeft u bevolen, zeggende: "Aanbidt niemand anders dan Mij en betoont vriendelijkheid jegens de ouders. Indien n hunner bij u een hoge leeftijd bereikt of beiden doen dit, zeg dan nimmer tot hen "Foei" noch stoot hen af, doch spreek tot hen een welgevallig woord .



Waikhfid lahuma janahaalththulli mina alrrahmati waqulrabbi irhamhuma kama rabbayanee sagheeran 

17:24. En wees teder voor hen in erbarming. En zeg: "Mijn Heer, ontferm u over hen daar zij mij opvoedden toen ik jong was."  







*
Soerah [29] Al-Ankaboet (De Spin)*



Wawassayna al-insana biwalidayhihusnan wa-in jahadaka litushrika bee malaysa laka bihi AAilmun fala tutiAAhumailayya marjiAAukum faonabbi-okum bima kuntum taAAmaloona 

 29:8. En Wij hebben de mens bevolen goed te zijn voor zijn ouders, maar indien zij jou dwingen om deelgenoten toe te kennen aan Mij, waarvan jij geen kennis hebt, gehoorzaam hen dan niet. Tot Mij is jullie terugkeer, daarna zal Ik jullie op de hoogte brengen van wat jullie plachten te doen.







*Soerah [31] Loeqman*


Wawassayna al-insanabiwalidayhi hamalat-hu ommuhu wahnan AAalawahnin wafisaluhu fee AAamayni ani oshkur lee waliwalidaykailayya almaseeru

31:14.Wij hebhen de mens op het hart gedrukt betreffende zijn ouders, zijn moeder droeg hem in zwakte op zwakte, en zijn zogen nam twee jaren in beslag. Zeg Mij en uw ouders dank, tot Mij is de terugkeer.



Wa-in jahadaka AAala antushrika bee ma laysa laka bihi AAilmun fala tutiAAhumawasahibhuma fee alddunya maAAroofanwaittabiAA sabeela man anaba ilayya thumma ilayyamarjiAAukum faonabbi-okum bima kuntum taAAmaloona

31:15. En als zij jou dwingen dat jij iets aan Mij toekent, zonder dat jij er kennis over hebt: gehoorzaam hun dan niet. En vergezel hen vriendelijk op de wereld. En volg de Weg van degenen die zich tot Mij hebben gewend. Daarna is tot Mij jullie terugkeer. Dan zal Ik jullie op de hoogte brengen van wat jullie plachten te doen.






*Soerah [46] Al-Ahqaf (De Zandheuvels)*



Wawassayna al-insanabiwalidayhi ihsanan hamalat-hu ommuhukurhan wawadaAAat-hu kurhan wahamluhu wafisaluhuthalathoona shahran hatta ithabalagha ashuddahu wabalagha arbaAAeena sanatan qala rabbiawziAAnee an ashkura niAAmataka allatee anAAamta AAalayya waAAalawalidayya waan aAAmala salihan tardahuwaaslih lee fee thurriyyatee innee tubtuilayka wa-innee mina almuslimeena


15.En Wij hebben de mens vriendelijkheid jegens zijn ouders geboden. Zijn moeder draagt hem met ongemak en baart hem met smart. En zijn dragen en spenen nemen dertig maanden in beslag totdat, wanneer hij zijn volle kracht bereikt heeft en veertig jaren wordt, hij zegt: "Mijn Heer, stel mij in staat, dat ik dankbaar moge zijn voor de gunsten die Gij mij en mijn ouders hebt bewezen en dat ik het goede moge doen, dat U behaagt. En laat mijn nakomelingen rechtvaardig zijn. Ik wend mij tot U: en waarlijk, ik behoor tot de Moslims.



Ola-ika allatheena nataqabbaluAAanhum ahsana ma AAamiloo wanatajawazu AAansayyi-atihim fee as-habi aljannati waAAda alssidqiallathee kanoo yooAAadoona

16. Zij zijn degenen van wie Wij het beste aanvaarden van wat zij verrichtten, en Wij wissen hun slechte daden uit, (zij zijn) tezamen met de bewoners van het Paradijs, als een ware belofte die hun is gedaan.



Waallathee qala liwalidayhioffin lakuma ataAAidaninee an okhraja waqad khalatialquroonu min qablee wahuma yastagheethani Allahawaylaka amin inna waAAda Allahi haqqunfayaqoolu ma hatha illa asateerual-awwaleena

17. En (slecht is) degene die tegen zijn ouders zegt: Foei jullie! Waarscuwen jullie mij dat ik opgewekt zal worden, terwijl de generaties voor mij zijn heengegaan (en er nog niet een is opgestaan uit zijn graf). En zij (de ouders) vragen Allah om hulp (en zeggen tegen hun kind): Wee jij, geloof! Voorwaar, de belofte van Allah is waar. Waarop hij zegt: Dit zijn niets anders dan de fabelen van de vroegeren.



Ola-ika allatheena haqqaAAalayhimu alqawlu fee umamin qad khalat min qablihim minaaljinni waal-insi innahum kanoo khasireena

18. Zij zijn degenen over wie het woord (van bestraffing) bewaarheid zal worden onder de volken die reeds zijn heengegaan, van de Djinns en de mensen. Voorwaar zij waren verliezers.__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

